# was my filter clogged



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

i noticed my hob filter water flow was alot thinner than it was before i swapped filters

i cleaned out my filter noticing alot of algae 

i also turned my sponge around and noticed one side was entirely brown and the other was as if i just bought it( grey)


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's normal. Usually around once a month, you can use some small bottle cleaners to clean out the filter and make sure it stays clear of debris. Once a week when you do your PWC, you can just squeeze out the sponge in the dirty water to help clear it of large junk.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

im startng to worry about my filter
i heard this grounding sound as if gravel got in there, checked, it was fine

than i examined my water flow and i noticed that water is coming out of the filter from the waterfall part AND the top, like the water is over flowing

it wasnt like this b4...i recall it was like this b4 i changed filters so i dont think its the filter but not positive

like the water flows from the exit (drive way lookin thing) but also the hose that sucks up the water, the tip of that part also has water flowing out

im worried the filter is not filtering all the water

the only difference in activity of my fish is that my cory fish hides all day which is weird becuz hes the fish i had that was my strongest healthiest, since day one. He alaways swam and ate all day but now i only see him for like 2 minutes at very late at night


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Do you only have 1 cory? They are group fish and maybe he's just getting shy because he's realized he's alone?

My filter used to overflow at the wrong spot too. I think it was because the media was clogged and the water couldn't get through, so it came out where it could. Try rinsing the filter media in the dirty water change water and make sure it's stays unclogged. Do you know what brand filter you have and what size it is? (For example, on my 20g I have an Aquaclear 30.)


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

i dont know i bought 2 cory originally but one got pop eye so i isolated him

that was in the first 3 weeks, ive had the cory fish for about 2 months now and it wasnt until i changed filters that he started to hide :< hes big and still looks healthy when he comes out but ya maybe hes lonly


----------

